# Does anybody know about treesitting opportunities?



## Kim Chee (May 16, 2014)

I used the search function and didn't see any references to treesitting. I also took a moment to google the subject and didn't find anything very useful or current. 

I was hoping to discover if treesitting opportunities still exist. Perhaps there is somebody here who can offer suggestions of where I might look.


----------



## Traveler (May 16, 2014)

Hmmm.. try searching for current logging endeavors or oldest trees/groups of trees. I don't know if those will help but I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## janktoaster (May 16, 2014)

http://mountainjustice.org/


----------



## crow jane (May 16, 2014)

Assuming you don't already have the equipment, and while thinking about it for the last few minutes, tree sitting opportunities could be potentially great ways to have a benefactor(s) donate the climbing equipment- harness, rope, biners, etc..


----------



## Kim Chee (May 16, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> http://mountainjustice.org/



That Webite is definitely jam-packed with a LOT of information and it looks as if they are active. However, I didn't see a search function and didn't see anything about treesitting on the first page (I could have missed it though). I'll have to come back later and read more in-depth.


----------



## janktoaster (May 16, 2014)

Yeah they are very active. I worked with them and Shalefield Justice a little more than a month ago, and at the direct action they had some treesitters


----------



## Bizarre Odor (May 16, 2014)

Hit up Cascadia forest defenders in Eugene Oregon.


----------



## Margin Walker (May 24, 2014)

While securing knowledge, skills, support, and coverage is crucial, you're probably fully able to create your own opportunities. Where there is forest, there is often cutting, whether legal or illegal.


----------

